# Honda Snow Blower Bucket Extender Information



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

11/21/2017 HS + HSS Extenders are now shipping. Please click here for updated information.  

Hi,
So there are 2-3 threads for these height extenders going back a few years and maybe 40 pages of content. Some of the threads go way off topic. I thought I'd put this 1 post to stay on topic and let people know they are available now and for what models, also to cut back on the amount of questions I have been getting. 

28" and 32" HSS Bucket Extensions Will be available September 2017.[/B] Since HSS buckets do not have factory drilled holes, you will have to mark and drill 8 holes. Four on the top, two on each side. if you can work a screw gun you can drill holes thru Honda's thin gauge bucket steel. I'd start with 1/8" as a pilot hole, then do the final 5/16" which is the standard equivalent of m8 bolts. 

The bucket extenders are available for the below models and do not require drilling into the bucket:
HS724/HS624 - 24" Bucket Extender
HS928/HS828 - 28" Bucket Extender
HS1332/HS1332 - 32" Bucket Extender

The HS 24", HS 28" and HS 32" snowblowers I have bucket extenders available for this which ship out of Massachusetts. I have them on ebay, or you can buy them off my main site click here  or simply PM me with your zip code and the size you would like and I'll send you a paypal link (best way for me). 

This is the only post I am doing of this, I'm not trying to spam, just trying to make it easy for people to find. I only have 20 of each size left in stock. As I have said in the past, I started this as more of a hobby. Lugging each 15lb box around and storing them is not fun. Unless I pull a rabbit out of my hat and come up with min. production runs for the HSS series, this will be my last year offering these. 

Feel Free to PM me with questions. Have a Happy Winter!


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Tony, Just got it this morning thank you!! I didn't open it yet, does the m6 bolts come with it?


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Zero1 said:


> Hi Tony, Just got it this morning thank you!! I didn't open it yet, does the m6 bolts come with it?


Don't you have a new HSS version? All hardware is included.


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

I do, and I bought back my older 28 back also. Thank you for a great product!


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Zero1 said:


> I do, and I bought back my older 28 back also. Thank you for a great product!


few, ok good. Enjoy! They look cool on there too.


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

I can't wait to install it!


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Do you ship to Canada?


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Tony, I just installed my bucket extender, and afterwards looking at your pictures, I might have used the wrong bolts on top portion. Does it matter? Other than that it looks awesome!


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Zero1 said:


> Tony, I just installed my bucket extender, and afterwards looking at your pictures, I might have used the wrong bolts on top portion. Does it matter? Other than that it looks awesome!


Sorry this forum platform is absolutely terrible. It never notifies me if there is a new post. I am just seeing this now. No the bolts don't matter. I put the pan heads up top as it makes wiping the snow off the top of the hood easier when you go to put the machine away. It does look cool. 

How do you like the polyshoes on the sides and rears? My HSS model won't allow me to do that. I'd like to try poly shoes in the rear only so I can have the scrapping feature back.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Honda1132 said:


> Do you ship to Canada?


Sure, drop me a private message with your zip and what size HS blower you have.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

tonysak said:


> Sorry this forum platform is absolutely terrible. It never notifies me if there is a new post. I am just seeing this now. No the bolts don't matter. I put the pan heads up top as it makes wiping the snow off the top of the hood easier when you go to put the machine away. It does look cool.
> 
> How do you like the polyshoes on the sides and rears? My HSS model won't allow me to do that. I'd like to try poly shoes in the read only so I can have the scrapping feature back.


Its an awesome addition to the Hondas,, I had and have them on all mine also with $30 Driftcuter bars from Canadian tire


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Did you modify the chute too?


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

I love the poly shoes, it's so smooth on my driveway! Thanks to you 😀


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

tonysak said:


> Sure, drop me a private message with your zip and what size HS blower you have.


The 2015 model in Canada is called and labeled hss 928 this model will install the extension same as the HS 928.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

These are great! How much for one to fit a HSS928?


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

It will not fit the HSS model unless you are willing to modify it and drill holes in your bucket. The bucket is different. Canada had the HSS design sooner than we did. These bucket extenders will only fit the US and Canada HS series snow blowers.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

tonysak said:


> Sorry this forum platform is absolutely terrible. It never notifies me if there is a new post. I am just seeing this now. No the bolts don't matter. I put the pan heads up top as it makes wiping the snow off the top of the hood easier when you go to put the machine away. It does look cool.
> 
> How do you like the polyshoes on the sides and rears? My HSS model won't allow me to do that. I'd like to try poly shoes in the rear only so I can have the scrapping feature back.




Where are these poly skid shoes available?


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

tonysak said:


> Did you modify the chute too?


No she came like it,, its a 2015,last of the good ones with no problems before they change the design,,, ,,, used 6 hours last year,,,,, my buddy bought it last oct for $5200 taxin , I got it for less then half,,, has 73 hours on it now she came with chute extension,,,, all the lights, the red leds on back, and the white square leds I put on,, mines Canadian and all the hss 928s with battery, remote chute and electric start has the chute extender


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

highdesignfool said:


> These are great! How much for one to fit a HSS928?


I bought i think 15 bucket extensions in last 2 years for my own blowers and for the buyers who bought and buy the used honda blowers I buy and sell every year,,, I order all mine out of cormier equipment but time they get to the door are $250 approx ,you can google the site and you will see the bucket extensions under Honda parts and scroll down the page to see,, they list them for 724s and 828s but the 828 extensions are same ones for the 928s


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

highdesignfool said:


> Where are these poly skid shoes available?


 
I bought them from here Honda Snow Blower Skid Shoe - Polyurethane Snow Blower Skid Shoes - Fallline


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

I sell them here in the US. After currency conversion, customs taxes, mine are a slightly better price. Not to mention they ship faster as they don't cross a border. Canadian snow blowers also need less parts to bolt the extenders on. Mine are prepackaged with all hardware needed for US and Canadian blowers.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

Zero1 said:


> I bought them from here Honda Snow Blower Skid Shoe - Polyurethane Snow Blower Skid Shoes - Fallline




Thanks


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

tonysak said:


> I sell them here in the US. After currency conversion, customs taxes, mine are a slightly better price. Not to mention they ship faster as they don't cross a border. Canadian snow blowers also need less parts to bolt the extenders on. Mine are prepackaged with all hardware needed for US and Canadian blowers.


Yeah,,,, Cormier Equipment where I bought several located in Moncton New Brunswick but they ship from the U.S warehouse,,,so a lot of customs and taxes,,, and the last 5-6 I bought and the one recently for my new 2015 hss 928 had an extra brokerage fee at the door from the courier for $30,,,,, all the bolts ,nuts and washers come with all them,, only 10 min job to put on,,,, they have no listings for the new style 2016 and up Hondas there.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

I wanted to pose an update for people looking for HSS Bucket Extenders. 

*HSS Bucket Extenders will be available In September 2017. * They are scheduled for production in August, but I'd rather say September as delays can happen. I was able to get the minimums down. I'll have a public (outside this forum) pre-order at some point. If anyone wants to say "take my money now", I have a few people who have already pre-ordered it. I don't want to offer a pre-order now then receive weekly emails from people asking "how it's going" or "do you think they will be read early?".

We received little snow this year in Boston, I'm kind of disappointed. I am looking forward to getting a extender for my HSS 1332.


----------



## Jim_in_WA (Oct 22, 2017)

New HSS1332atd owner here. I'll commit to an auger bucket extension. Drilling holes, fine for me!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tonysak said:


> *HSS Bucket Extenders will be available In September 2017.
> *


Hi Tony,

Any update on availability of the *32" HSS Bucket Extensions?*


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Sorry for the delay. They are being packaged now. I need to sort out directions as people were miffed the HS versions didn't have directions to them. 

I had a few 24" and 28", 32" HS extenders made also.


----------



## lamirande (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi 
i want to know if you ship to canada. I want Bucket Extenders for hs624


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

*HSS + HS Bucket Height extenders are now shipping.*

I wanted to consolidate the threads a bit and give updated info. HSS + HS Bucket Height extenders are now shipping. Please view this Snow blower forum link for the info


----------

